
Resizer: an interactive viewer for testing your responsive UI - LaCroixDesign
https://design.google.com/articles/introducing-resizer/
======
kearneyandy
It does recurse on itself, if you were curious

[http://design.google.com/resizer/#url=http%3A%2F%2Fdesign.go...](http://design.google.com/resizer/#url=http%3A%2F%2Fdesign.google.com%2Fresizer%2F%23url%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fdesign.google.com%252Fresizer)

------
delibes
Fails on sites that prevent clickjacking with X-Frame-Options header set to
DENY/SAMEORIGIN.

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/HTTP/X-Frame-
Op...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/HTTP/X-Frame-Options)

------
michaelbuckbee
This seems nice, but not as handy as the devtools device viewport options.

~~~
bigethan
They key here is that it's a shareable url.

That's much easier to send along to someone in product or a C*O who may not be
comfortable with the dev tools.

~~~
nathancahill
Yep. I work on two 2560px wide screens, and it's impossible to get upper
levels to understand why we "can't just put feature _x_ in the empty space on
either side of the content". I'll be using this.

------
moonlighter
I like viewport resizer: [http://lab.maltewassermann.com/viewport-
resizer/](http://lab.maltewassermann.com/viewport-resizer/) As a bookmarklet,
it's instantaneous.

~~~
b0ner_t0ner
No https for the domain unfortunately, bookmarklet won't work on secure sites.

------
Achshar
How is this different form just re-sizing the window to see how everything
looks?

~~~
jbottigliero
My immediate take-away was that this was some sort of stand-alone application
or utility. After realizing it's a hosted service, the real benefit comes from
being able to slug a URL and pass it along.

There is still a number of folks out there that might understand there is a
mobile web, but might not necessarily grasp responsive design, or the variety
of screen sizes and what they mean for a design... the initial UI on the
resizer alone explains it pretty well.

